# Monday Fishing



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

With the price of fuel these days, I would like to encourage all forum members to share their fishing reports good or bad. 

We need to help eachother find the most productive fishing grounds while burning the least amount of fuel.

That being said.....Don't fish the nipple or spur the next few days!!!!!!!!!!! The water is GREEN, and lifeless. (just as soon as I post this someone will chime in about their 500# blue caught at the nipple today) However, we were there today, and it's not worth the trip.

From the nipple to the spur we saw dirty green water. Below the spur running east to west there is an awesome clean green/dirty green rip that runs for miles. Unfortunately, there ain't much on it besides a few chickies.

So, if you want my advice....plan your trip carefully, or you will be paddling around in green water all day like we did. Oh yeah, don't trust Roff's.....trust your friends.

Anyways, can you tell we didn't catch much??

Tight Lines,

Dave


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hey, better than being at work.... right? (other than burning 100's of bucks worth of fuel)


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree that we all need to help on the reports. Last week I t/w two captains that have alot of experience and both are discouraged by the dirty water this time of year. Hopefully it will break and soon. We may all be forced to pursue the endangered Red Snapper.


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

Very good point Dave. I haven't left the dock in 2 weeks because of the fuel and bad water combo.Sign of the times: I'm going snapper fishing this weekend!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a little follow up....It looks like the rigs are in blue water, and the double nipple area is hot. Several reports of billfish from those areas this weekend.

We actually had a white marlin on in that brown stuff, but it spit the hooks. I am surprised the fish could even see the bait.

Anyways, I know many of you don't post after an unsuccessful trip. I'm not sure if people are embarrassed or just don't think anyone wants to hear about a boring trip. Again, I encourage all of us to post these "boring" yet valuable reports. I promise not to laugh at anyone!

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

I was out at the Nipple yesterday and saw nothing but dirty brown water. I only pulled baits for around one hour and quickly realized nothing good was going to happen out there. I went back in closer and caught our red snapper limit. I agree keep the reports coming even if you aren't catching. These are just as helpful.

Mike


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

just curious how much fuel did you burn Dave. I have a boat that is supposed to be done in about a month. 34 ft. with twin yanmars.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

The price of fuel has changed the way we fish. No more leaving at 0300 and cruising 27kts 60 miles offshore. We now leave the night before (if possible) and ease on out at 7-9 kts. This dramatically reduces your fuel consumption in a diesel powered vessel. For example, the cabo gets approx 0.7 MPG at 27kt cruise. AT 7 kts you can double to triple that! So, you can make a 300 mile trip using 150-200 gallons or 350-400 gallons. (or, at $5.00/gallon, $1,000 vs. $2000)

Either way, it sucks. I remember a just a couple years ago I was paying 1.50 for marine diesel.

Anyways, to answer your question...we ended up running in from way offshore as there was no point in trolling back north in that dirty water. Fuel burned approx. 225 gallons.

Those yanmars are nice..you will love them! Wat kind of boat??


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

We ran into some decent water about 35miles SSE of Pensacola Pass. It was a section almost like a pond of blueish water about 1 square mile, but it was perfect, big grass patches, lots of bait, but we only managed one bull. I believe there was alot more there but my crew was beat. We got lucky, but the last two weeks have been nasty out there. That south east wind we have had for a while is helping us. 



Last year we had great blue water at about 15miles last year at this time. :banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Heller High Water (6/10/2008)*We ran into some decent water about 35miles SSE of Pensacola Pass. It was a section almost like a pond of blueish water about 1 square mile, but it was perfect, big grass patches, lots of bait, but we only managed one bull. I believe there was alot more there but my crew was beat. We got lucky, but the last two weeks have been nasty out there. That south east wind we have had for a while is helping us.
> 
> *Last year we had great blue water at about 15miles last year at this time*. :banghead


We also didn't have the worst flooding in the mid west part of the country in modern history. Which flows down the Miss and into the gulf, along with alot of other rivers dumping that muck like junk on our fishing holes.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Dave

Thanks for the report, keep em coming.. i will do the same if i manage to get out there.. we sure got spoiled the last couple of years.. 

rich


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just started reading guys,



Fished Sat, out of Destin, green/brn to 42mi due south, mother of rip/weedline, islands, trolled, live bait, chunked, nothing, friend went 5 mi south of the spur green/blue more green than blue, picked up 2 wahoo(wehoo's) off floating log,



170 gal= 860.00



Planning an overnight 6/27 - 6/28 weather permitting



Sweet surrender

35 wellcraft sportbridge

330 cummins

Destin ,FL


----------



## tschwartz (Oct 29, 2007)

Dave: Thanks for heads up-- We fished from Perdido to the Nipple and Spur Sunday and found the same dirty-green water and located a well defined rip running east-west void of much life-- Claude and my guys are planning a Sat. trip and will head South and East-- if anyone has news let me know---good to hear from you

Tommy


----------



## AUc130 (Nov 22, 2007)

Can't really call myself a bluewater fisherman, since I only have a 20ft Pioneer, but I'm all for sharing info. Uncle Sam doesn't pay enough to run out there blindly. Left Destin on Sunday in hopes of some wahoo/mahi. Found several weedlines on the way out past the Ozark. Unfortunately, same dirty green water as everyone else. Trolled, pitched bait and nothing. Switched tactics to bottom fishing. Jigged up some almacos,big AJ's(up to40lbs)on hardtails off the Ozark. Moved in closer to get our red snapper and called it a day. First time that I've tried for the pelagics, no luck, but I'll be after them again soon. Tight lines.

tony


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I also feel that any report offshore good or bad will help all save fuel.. I posted a report in the offshore section 05/31 with water conditions. We also fish at least once a week offshore. Hilton's report have been true for us. The blue water section on 05/31 was there with the temp brakes.Look at the report with Tim and Rob holding the dolphin 05/31 and you will see the blue water.There were lots of smaller dolphin 10-15 pounds on it but we were trolling larger baits for blues. Our plans for this weekend on RECESS is due south until we find blue water and a temp brake.Hope to be at lease 45 miles at 07:00.If any one wants water conditions just call on 68. Gene and crew


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I stumbled across a shot from a web cam for a rig off Venice. I wonder if they have them on all the rigs?


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to all you that shared your infomation. I'm planning on goingout Thursday and Friday. Hopefully someone will have something good to report. There is still an awful lot to flow down this way.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

I also live in Douglasville, wondering if you are a memeber of the Atlanta Saltwater sportsman club?

Keep my boat in Destin,

35 Wellcraft sportbridge

330 cummins

Sweet surrender


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

gonna give it atry today Dave, I'll let you know, Tim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We headed out this evening on Bodacious till Saturday. Gonna stink it up. Hope the fish bite........


----------



## steamer (Feb 7, 2008)

While I check on the forum everyday, I seldom if ever reply, however, this idea of sharing info on the bluewater is outstanding particularly with the GOM conditions this year and the fuel costs. I use both Hilton's and Roff's and while they are okay, nothing beats a report from someone who has been there and seen the water etc for themselves. Given the high cost of operating a boat these days it just doesn't make sense to chase around trying to find the water even with a Hilton and Roff in hand. We are leaving Destin tomorrow night for a two day/two night trip starting off heading for the rigs (Horn Mountain, RP etc). I will keep you all posted on this thread.

Tight lines and let's cooperate!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

We were at the elbow Sat and the water was disgusting. Brown and lots of grass. No baitfish, nothing. Sure do wish we had the bluewater action we had last year. Good luck out there at the rigs this weekend fellas. Wade, catch em up! (Just follow your nose!!! Ha!)

Bob


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe some of the pilots we have on here could help us out... commercial or military.. i am assuming they can see / estimate the general conditions out there.. 

rich


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

> *recess (6/10/2008)*I also feel that any report offshore good or bad will help all save fuel.. I posted a report in the offshore section 05/31 with water conditions. We also fish at least once a week offshore. Hilton's report have been true for us. The blue water section on 05/31 was there with the temp brakes.Look at the report with Tim and Rob holding the dolphin 05/31 and you will see the blue water.There were lots of smaller dolphin 10-15 pounds on it but we were trolling larger baits for blues. Our plans for this weekend on RECESS is due south until we find blue water and a temp brake.Hope to be at lease 45 miles at 07:00.If any one wants water conditions just call on 68. Gene and crew




I plan on heading out too. Not sure will make it that far, but I will denf give you call on 68 to see. Thanks a lot. Seems like my 3mpg is paying off for us, its not as big of a fishing platform as I would like, but I can go whenever I want. Almost moved to a larger boat, gas prices seemed to pick things. Smaller boat = more fishing Larger boat = nicer fishing



Take care fellas and hope everyone has tight lines this week.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

With the Mississippi river going crazy, I would imaging SSE would be best right now. Guess everyone is headed to Squiggles eh? Or just fuel up, up and head down to Lloyd's Ridge (I hope to make it out that far someday....).


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like squiggles is in dirty water also. I'm thinkingsouthern half of dumping grounds and southeast into the canyon for our trip Friday night.


----------

